# Can rats have pork?



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think this has been discussed but I can't find it in the food list so here it is (possibly again). My stepmom made some pork in the crockpot today. (I generally don't eat pork, so idk what it is... Pork loin? Rump roast? no idea...) She didn't add anything to it, just set it in there and cooked it, I guess.

Can the kids have some? I am not a big fan of eating pig, and before I give it to the dog, I wanted to see if I could split it between the kids, since they LOVE meat.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

I've given my girls pig product before. I believe the concern about it, is that they have a harder time digesting it then say chicken. It small portions I don't think it will hurt them. Give them small pieces of it at a time to make sure they don't try to eat it too fast and choke.
I don't eat pig or beef in the form of a roast like what I believe you're talking about. It has a weird texture and it's kinda stringy.. maybe that's just me..I'm weird about meat products.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks!

Ever since I found out that pigs have the same level of intelligence as an average 3 year old, I called it quits, lol.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I think in oderation of course any meat is ok for them, probally not ground beef due to the fat though.


----------

